# Apprentice tool collection



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

I absolutely don't recommend an apprentice buy everything I have here. A few hand tools ( Lineman pliers, needle nose, wire cutters, diagnol cutters I know I spelled that wrong. And a good hammer is probably all you should have. )

I bought all this because I am working at the top of my career that I am about to retire next year and start as a apprentice. I know apprentice pay stinks so I bought hopefully nearly all tools I'll need till 3rd year apprentice or so.

Buying tools is addictive.


----------



## Orthalion (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice collection! There's not much there I didn't have by the 2nd year of my apprenticeship. Don't plan on wearing your tool belt that loaded up all the time. I started out doing that but you really don't want to carry any more weight than you need to.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Forgot to include I bought summer and winter redwings now. Gotta protect the wheels.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Orthalion said:


> Nice collection! There's not much there I didn't have by the 2nd year of my apprenticeship. Don't plan on wearing your tool belt that loaded up all the time. I started out doing that but you really don't want to carry any more weight than you need to.


Yeah I definitely plan on asking whoever hires me what tools they want me to have and only bring them.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

Orthalion said:


> Nice collection! There's not much there I didn't have by the 2nd year of my apprenticeship. *Don't plan on wearing your tool belt that loaded up all the time. *I started out doing that but you really don't want to carry any more weight than you need to.


Exactly.... All of us old guys have the bad knees and backs to prove it. Go with a nice tote that will hold you primary hand tools.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Are your boots EH rated? If not then your missing out on basic electrical safety. 
Just one more thing to keep you safer. What I did not see was clean leather gloves.
I have 4-5 pair in various states of wear. I only wear the clean ones when I am doing electrical testing or metering. 
Cowhide gloves are not a replacment for classed gloves. But they do add a bit more protection from stupid mistakes. Which we all can be guilty of when the head is not screwed on just right.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

SWDweller said:


> Are your boots EH rated? If not then your missing out on basic electrical safety.
> Just one more thing to keep you safer. What I did not see was clean leather gloves.
> I have 4-5 pair in various states of wear. I only wear the clean ones when I am doing electrical testing or metering.
> Cowhide gloves are not a replacment for classed gloves. But they do add a bit more protection from stupid mistakes. Which we all can be guilty of when the head is not screwed on just right.


Yup EH rated boots and got CLC gloves and some other cheaper kind.


----------



## whittom (Sep 20, 2010)

Vladaar said:


> I absolutely don't recommend an apprentice buy everything I have here. A few hand tools ( Lineman pliers, needle nose, wire cutters, diagnol cutters I know I spelled that wrong. And a good hammer is probably all you should have. )
> 
> I bought all this because I am working at the top of my career that I am about to retire next year and start as a apprentice. I know apprentice pay stinks so I bought hopefully nearly all tools I'll need till 3rd year apprentice or so.
> 
> Buying tools is addictive.


Ive got 1 flathead,1 phillips head swrewdriver, 2 pair of channel locks, a pair of linemens pliers, 1 hacksaw and a 25 ft tape measure. If I can't get the job with these tools, send me back to the Union hall baby.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

whittom said:


> Ive got 1 flathead,1 phillips head swrewdriver, 2 pair of channel locks, a pair of linemens pliers, 1 hacksaw and a 25 ft tape measure. If I can't get the job with these tools, send me back to the Union hall baby.


Sounds like you’re missing some tools on your tool list. See ya!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

whittom said:


> Ive got 1 flathead,1 phillips head swrewdriver, 2 pair of channel locks, a pair of linemens pliers, 1 hacksaw and a 25 ft tape measure. If I can't get the job with these tools, send me back to the Union hall baby.


You forgot the Estwing.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

whittom said:


> Ive got 1 flathead,1 phillips head swrewdriver, 2 pair of channel locks, a pair of linemens pliers, 1 hacksaw and a 25 ft tape measure. If I can't get the job with these tools, send me back to the Union hall baby.


----------

